# Tonight!



## ROLLO (Apr 7, 2014)

Tonight, I go up for my FC degree. It's been put off for the last month in a half because every time it was scheduled it always snowed. So I am very excited to take the next step in Masonry

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## erikr02 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good luck and listen to what is told to you.  And FC is a great degree 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ROLLO (Apr 8, 2014)

Passed to the degree of FC!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## erikr02 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats a good degree

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------

